# My Discus Collection



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought it was time to share my collection.

1st Pair
Male: White Pigeon ( From RICK CANADIAN AQUA )

Female: White Butterfly ( From RICK CANADIAN AQUA )


2nd Pair
Male and Female: Carnation Pigeon


3rd Pair
Male and Female: Turks
Male:

Female:


Blue Scorpion


Pigeon


Red White


Blue scorpion 


Thanks,
Peter


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you are hooked


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

First a pigeon..second Red white and third, blue scorpion. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Your blue diamond looks more like a blue scorpion to me.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed it is a
Blue scorpion but a lot of blue on body. Bd don't have any strait ions in fins etc. solid blue


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> you are hooked


Maybe just a tad


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks April and chiefwonton!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I like your carnation pigeon. Nice.


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice Discus collection!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful fish!


----------

